# Newbie Intro



## nank

My husband and I are first time homeowners. We purchased in Dec 2010 and are not DIYers. Updated our hot water heater 2 months ago. Started a backsplash in the kitchen last week. Want to put in hardwood floors in the two bathrooms. This will be a learning experience!


----------



## Gary in WA

Congratulation!

And welcome to the forums!

Gary


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Hello and Welcome.


----------

